# Looking at the Relationship between Music Preference & Personality traits



## MelissaM (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi guys, i'm a Psychology student currently doing my dissertation which looks into the relationship between music preference and personality traits. I would really appreciate if Classical Music Fans took part in my 10 minute online survey! https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HXNM67T your help would be awesome, thank you!


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I did my part. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Did I miss where there was a choice of musical genres? On the last page, there was a reference to "the" four genres, but I didn't see them on offer.

Given that, according to the link provided, I have both low self esteem and high self esteem - as I like classical and indie - I'm not sure that mood has been taken sufficiently into account.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7598549.stm


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Also the link suggests that country music lovers are hardworking, outgoing in contrast to the traditional stereotype: 

Country music: dog died, my woman took my truck, think I'll get drunk!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Did it - enjoyed it - didn't take ten minutes; more like four or five.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Taggart said:


> Also the link suggests that country music lovers are hardworking, outgoing in contrast to the traditional stereotype:
> 
> Country music: dog died, my woman took my truck, think I'll get drunk!


Probably a linkage thing. The link means to address country-music lovers, while your 'traditional stereotype' addresses country music-lovers. Or maybe its the other way around; depends on whether the prejudice is against _country music_ or _country_. Both of those exist, often in the same minds.

[Took the survey. Flunked.]


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I too apparently have both low and high self-esteem, interestingly enough; but rebellious and reflective are a fine combination, I suppose.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Done. I'm afraid I'm about to be analyzed, put in a box, and filed in a large depository next to the Lost Ark. 

(Just kidding, of course. I'll do anything I can to help someone get a good grade.)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There is a danger of linking the personalities of those who agree to take surveys, but I assume you take that into consideration. I would enjoy getting some idea of the any conclusions drawn if that is possible once it is finished.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I question whether or not you'll really find out anything that's relevant to anything, but it's at very least harmless.


----------

